# Help with 3d printed blanks



## jcimm2000 (Jan 15, 2021)

I've printed several "Gisi" style molds using PLA on my printer. Problem is Alumilite Clear Slow does not seem to be bonding with the PLA filiment very well. Getting alot of blowouts when turning. Can't find much info on this by searching. I've seen some people use ABS filiment but not sure my printer will be able to handle the higher temps without a lot of upgrading. Zac Higgins has a video where he uses Liquid Diamonds with PLA. Does anyone here have any experience with this issue that can shed some light as to which direction I should go?


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 15, 2021)

IIRC, Alumilite Clear or Clear Slow (urethane resins) do not work with 3D printed molds.  You will need an epoxy or a polyester resin with epoxy being the likely better choice.  LD is an epoxy.  Alumilite Amazing Clear Cast (an epoxy) will also likely work.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Jan 15, 2021)

Interesting.  I've done some casting with Alumilite Clear Slow using embedded PLA threads to produce a confetti-like appearance.  No problems with turning, no blowouts, and the pens turned out pretty nice with a good smooth surface even in the places where the PLA threads are surface level, so I'm not sure why you are having difficulty.  I suppose the difference may be that although I pack a lot of PLA threads into the blank, they are small and all completely surrounded by resin which lends stability overall.  Wish I could help.


----------



## eteska (Jan 18, 2021)

I can only speak to the ones I have made. But I have printed the gisi style blanks (other style blanks as well) and cast with epoxy resin. No issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## NT_2112 (Jan 19, 2021)

https://www.penturners.org/threads/started-with-a-3d-print.166534/#post-2089305

I've made a few of them.  They turned out decent.


----------



## A Velez (Mar 28, 2021)

What I did was just make a silicone clone of the 3D printed mold. No issues with any resin. Only draw back is that you need to cast twice, the mold and then fill the cavities with desire color resin.


----------



## DaveTas (Jun 23, 2022)

jcimm2000 said:


> I've printed several "Gisi" style molds using PLA on my printer. Problem is Alumilite Clear Slow does not seem to be bonding with the PLA filiment very well. Getting alot of blowouts when turning. Can't find much info on this by searching. I've seen some people use ABS filiment but not sure my printer will be able to handle the higher temps without a lot of upgrading. Zac Higgins has a video where he uses Liquid Diamonds with PLA. Does anyone here have any experience with this issue that can shed some light as to which direction I should go?


G'day jcimm2000,

Did you try epoxy or anything else?

Did you solve the problem?

I would like to buy a small 3D printer and am trying to decide between a filament or a resin printer..    1st goal of course is a gisi chevron style blank..     All advise from everyone is welcome.


Dave


----------

